

UK police 'raid' embassy to take Assange - Andrenid
http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/political-news/uk-police-raid-embassy-to-take-assange-20120816-249pe.html

======
pedalpete
I'm getting the feeling that this 'controversy' is mostly media hype.

Each outlet mentions this 'threat' to enter the embassy, but do we really
believe that it is just a coincidence that this 'threat' would come on the day
that the embassy announces if it will grant Assange political asylum?

If they don't grant him asylum, he may be forced to leave the embassy (I
suspect), and therefore the UK has the right to arrest him after he leaves.

This doesn't make sense...

